# CSS Reihenfolge der Angaben ... beliebig oder nach einem Schema?



## exitboy (19. September 2005)

Hallo,

oft ist mir aufgefallen,

das manche bei einen CSS Style als erstes Float festlegen ... dannach Margin; Padding und dannach den Width Wert.

Gibt es da eine Reihenfolge? Weil manchmal klappt es auch in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge nicht so wie ich es möchte ... oder täuscht das?

Darf ich eigentlich immer den Height Wert festlegen ... oder ist es besser z.B. bei Grafiken garnichts festzulegen ... Die Frage gilt jetzt einmal für eine CSS Grafik und einmal für den <IMG> Tag.

DanGö


----------



## Gumbo (19. September 2005)

> Gibt es da eine Reihenfolge?


Nein, es gibt keine bestimmte einzuhaltende Reihenfolge bei der Deklaration der CSS-Eigenschaften. Interessant ist jedoch, dass fantasai, Autor des Mozilla.org-Basis-Stylesheets, im selbigen eine bestimmte Reihenfolge vorschlägt. Ob diese jedoch besonders vorteilhaft ist, kann ich nicht sagen; vielleicht weiß er jedoch in diesem Zusammenhang mehr als ich – wer weiß?



> Weil manchmal klappt es auch in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge nicht so wie ich es möchte ... oder täuscht das?


Die Reihenfolge der Deklaration der CSS-Eigenschaften ist zwar aus meiner Sicht belanglos, jedoch nicht die Reihenfolge der Deklaration der Regelmengen, denn diese folgen der Kaskaden-Regeln.


----------

